# Echolot aber welches?



## Nickinho (5. März 2014)

Moin,

möchte mir nun endlich mal ein Echolot zulegen habe aber null Erfahrung. Könnt ihr ein gutes empfehlen wo preis Leistung auch stimmt? Würde es überwiegend auf Seen verwenden! Preis vllt max. 200 - 300 €??!!

Danke, für eure Hilfe #h


----------



## labralehn (5. März 2014)

*AW: Echolot aber welches?*

Ist bei Dir vielleicht ein Angelladen in der Nähe, der Echolote verleiht?
Du könntest dann vorab ein paar Geräte testen.


----------



## Nickinho (5. März 2014)

*AW: Echolot aber welches?*



labralehn schrieb:


> Ist bei Dir vielleicht ein Angelladen in der Nähe, der Echolote verleiht?
> Du könntest dann vorab ein paar Geräte testen.



Das wäre natürlich super aber ich bezweifle das ganz stark hier iwo ein Laden zu finden der sowas verleiht. Komme 30 km südlich aus Hamburg. Aber die Idee ist eigentlich sehr gut, dass Problem ist nur, dass ich gerne nächste Woche an kellersee wollte und da schon eins brauche, sonst ist man da aufgeschmissen :r


----------



## loete1970 (5. März 2014)

*AW: Echolot aber welches?*

Das sollte von der Entfernung passen:

http://www.echolot-rent.de/index.html


----------



## Auewiesen (5. März 2014)

*AW: Echolot aber welches?*

Moin Nickinho,

schau hier mal rein.

http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Echo...i-Echolote/Echolotvermietung---495_1_317.html

Sonst Lowrance Elite-4

LG
Wolle


----------



## Auewiesen (3. April 2014)

*AW: Echolot aber welches?*

@ Nickinho,

moin, wie wars auf dem Kellersee? Ich komme aus Malente und wir haben uns das Lowrance Elite-4 HDI zugelegt.

Das Echolot wartet aus Zeitgründen auf seinen ersten Einsatz.

Gruß
Wolle


----------



## Nickinho (3. April 2014)

*AW: Echolot aber welches?*



Auewiesen schrieb:


> @ Nickinho,
> 
> moin, wie wars auf dem Kellersee? Ich komme aus Malente und wir haben uns das Lowrance Elite-4 HDI zugelegt.
> 
> ...



Moin wolle,

also wir waren Sonntag vor 2 Wochen am kellersee mit 4 Männern und hatten 2 Wochen vorher die Boote reserviert, warum ich das jetzt schreibe ganz einfach, wir waren bei unserer Ankunft sichtlich angefressen :r der Grund war, dass wir noch gut 1 stünde damit beschäftigt waren die Boote zu säubern, diese vom Festland ins Wasser zu lassen und dann noch alles einzurichten wie Motoren etc....da habe ich mich im Nachhinein gefragt, warum dann so frühzeitig zu reservieren, wenn man eh noch alles selber machen muss:q ich sag mal so hätten wir das vorher gewusst, dann wäre es kein Thema gewesen aber dann wäre ich auch gerne früher am See gewesen, so hatten wir ca um 10 Uhr das erste mal die Rute im Wasser. Dieser Tag hat ******* angefangen und so hat er auch geendet. Keiner von uns hat annähernd was gefangen außer mir ist ein hecht bis zum Boot einem wohler hinter geschwommen und am Ende abgedreht #q wir haben wirklich alles ausprobiert von dropshot auf Barsch bis über zum wobbeln auf hecht.

Hatte mir jetzt das lowrance Mark 5x pro zugelegt, was leider kein farbdisplay hat aber ich als ausreichend bezeichnen würde.
Hast du schon kellersee Erfahrung?

Lg,

Nickinho


----------



## FranzJosef (3. April 2014)

*AW: Echolot aber welches?*



loete1970 schrieb:


> Das sollte von der Entfernung passen: http://www.echolot-rent.de/index.html


Nichts fuer ungut, aber 7 Tage Mindestmiete á 11€... |uhoh:
Wahnsinn... Das Garmin Echo 150 gibt's momentan ab 109,-... Da miete ich doch kein 400c fuer mind. 77€... Und bei Schlageter auch mind. 79€. |bigeyes
Nee, da kann ich lieber ein Set kaufen, das ausprobieren & bei Nichtgefallen in der Bucht als Auktion einstellen; da mach' ich (inkl. Gebuehren) auch nicht mehr Verlust als die 70€ Miete, hab' aber keine Rennereien mit Kaution etc.. #6


----------



## Auewiesen (3. April 2014)

*AW: Echolot aber welches?*

Hallo Nickinho,

meine Erfahrungen auf dem Kellersee sind schon überaltert.

Ich war früher  viel mit einem Freund auf dem See und der kannte jeden Berg. Da haben wir super Barsche und Hecht gefangen. Allerdings hat sich im Laufe der Zeit  das Ufer so verändert, das keine alten Landmarken mehr zu deuten sind. Im groben weiß ich aber noch den einen oder anderen Berg, so das ich mit dem Echolot sicher fündig werde.
Das mit dem Nichts fangen war schon früher bei Gästen auf dem See gang und gebe denn wer den den See nicht kennt geht schnell als Schneider ab.
Wo aber immer eine Fang-Garantie war, zeigten uns die die jagenden Möwen, die hinter dem nun leider nicht mehr vorkommenden Kleinstint her waren.
Die Stinte wurden von den Barschen nach oben gedrückt und fast jerder Wurf war ein treffer. _(Lang ist`s her)_
Das mit den Booten mußt Du nicht überbewerten, denn Helmut Schwarten sieht das eben etwas locker, aber er ist sonst super drauf.

LG 
Wolle

LG
Wolle


----------



## Nickinho (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Echolot aber welches?*

Moin,

suche gerne auch ein gebrauchtes Echolot für einen Baggersee, die Tiefe beträgt maximal 15 m. Habt ihr tipps welches Gerät sich dazu eignet?


----------



## chko (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Echolot aber welches?*

Mein Tip Lowrance Elite 4 HDI. Ist von den Daten her genauso wie das Elite 5 HDI jedoch um 200-300€ günstiger als das 5er und wegen 2,5cm größerem Display sohnen sich die 200-300€ mehr nicht.


----------

